# trigger Pull recommedation



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

I justed sited in my new Mark V Weatherby rifle. It is shipped from the factory with the trigger set @ 4LBS of presure to break / squeze the trigger and is fully adjustable. Well, I think after shooting 25 rounds last week that I may get a better break / squeeze on the trigger if I reduce it slightly. Maybe 3.5 lbs...Right now it squeezes just a little more than I like. Anyhow this is my first hunting rifle...Any thoughts on how low is toooooo low for hunting...and why?

Thanks


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Friend of mine has one of his rifles set at a pound and a half, it is a hair trigger and dangerously low. You'll get different opinions from mine, but I feel 2 1/2 to 3 lbs. is comfortable, for me.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have the triggers on my guns set pretty low. ABolts at @ 3 lbs; old Mod 70's at 4lbs. I have a Steyr with Double Set Triggers and the regular one will break at 3 lbs - the Set trigger is set to break at 4 ounces. All of them are adjustable though...


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The Mark V trigger assembly has two socket cap (Allen-type) adjusting screws. The socket cap screw on the bottom of the trigger assembly adjusts for weight and trigger pull, and is for your use. The socket cap screw on the top of the trigger assembly adjusts sear engagement ("creep"), and is for use by Weatherby factory and Authorized Service Center personnel only. I've got all my guns set 2 to 2.5 pounds except for a Winchester model 70 that belonged to my Dad and that is at 3 pounds where he had it set.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Jeep guy,

It depends on the caliber and what you are going to use the rifle for. Plain and simple.

You said it was a "hunting rifle".....what kind??? Are you hunting prairedogs or elk???

If you are going to hunt "off the bench" I would suggest 1 1/2 - 2 lbs. However, if you are hunting anything not "off the bench" I would suggest 3 - 4 lbs.

You cant ever be too careful about "squeezing a round off" with gloves on....know what I mean. It happens!!!

Of course if you keep a strait trigger finger until the sights are on target you don t have to worry about that.........right!!! Unfortunately, crap sometimes happpens.......esp. when we dont want it to!!!!

Be safe!!! Thats all I can say. Latter!!!!


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Yeah, man, watch the gloves.

I like 3 pounds. I'm a target guy, and that's light enough that I can just sorta think about pulling the trigger and I get a shot.

But this is kind of a stupid discussion. I mean, trigger pull can be like shoe size, with the exception of safety. A 1-pound pull is just way too light under any circumstances other than perhaps a speed competiton. But it's really something you have to feel yourself.

I have a pretty strong index finger, so three pounds is really light. Some of my buddies think it's a little heavy for a strictly-target gun. And consider the length of the pull, too.


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

what caliber??


----------



## Jorge_V (Oct 29, 2005)

[[]]


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Lesson: Don't be a `tard.

If you want to play with the trigger, go with a Savage so you can get the AccuTrigger. It comes fairly light, and all you need to adjust it is a little screw tool (included). Simply remove the stock and turn a little bit one way or the other. It goes from 1 1/2 pounds to 8 pounds, I believe.

Second lesson: Don't ever point the muzzle at a human being, unless said human being is the one you're trying to kill. I'm amazed at how many guys will pick up a rifle at the gun shop and swing it around. Half the time, I'm trying to tip my head out of the way.

For the love of God, assume the damn thing is loaded. This is something that pistol shooters find instinctual. Also, don't look down the barrel. If you want to look at the barrel, take the bolt out. When unloading, be especially sure to keep it pointed at the ground and not off in the distance or at your buddy.

I've been shooting for four years now, and I've been shot twice. Once was fool with a .45 trying to a "jammed" round. The gun went off, punched through the divider, and caught me right in the gut. Didn't penetrate, but it hurt, I bled, and I had to go to the hospital (after calmly ejecting my magazine and cahmbered round so I wasn't tempted to go kill the stupid F). The other time was a .308 from a neighboring range at the same facility I was shooting at, which travelled a good 400 yards before glancing off a brick building, fragmenting, and peppering my right shoulder with the pieces.

In conclusion...

....don't be a `tard.


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

if you have been shot 2 times in four years maybe its a sign. OUCH..........that would have sucked.......fundamental gun safety is always important but messing with a trigger is not really the brightest thing to do. It would be like messin with the brakes of your car and then taking your kids for a ride. Some things are better left to the profs.

GH29


----------



## Jorge_V (Oct 29, 2005)

[[]]


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

It is a sad fact! Firearms safety is not common knowledge, anybody outside the shooting community gets their firearms training from televishon. Firearms training in Hight school should be mandatory it would save hundreds of lives and over time even more. But then the politically correct folks could not tell us how dangerous firearms are. I can not tell you how many times I have handed a firearm to untrained hands " after checking and rechecking 10 times to make sure it was safe of course" I start counting in my head and wait for them to do somthing stupid I usually dont get past 5 before they start singing rap songs and pointing the thing in all directions or at me or at themselfs like it is a toy or some kind of game :eyeroll:


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

don't go too light with a cold weather hunting rifle. Deer rifle for instance, bench shooting in the summer or fall you might really dig the 1.5-2 lb trigger, try it with cold fingers though, personally I don't like that crazy light trigger with cold deer stand fingers.


----------

